

High Level Assembly - lfowles
http://www.plantation-productions.com/Webster/HighLevelAsm/index.html

======
zenlot
Any reason for people posting this link over and over again? I won't get into
discussion about HLA... But seems that this propaganda still spreading over.

------
pan69
My eyes! MY EYES!!

